# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی شهر های جنوبی

## abcde

تجربیات و شنیده هاتون رو از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی (و شهر های) بندر عباس، اهواز، زاهدان، بوشهر با من در اختیار بگذارید.

----------


## Negar_B

اهواز بافاصله ازبقیه اوله بعد بوشهر بندرعباس زاهدان

----------


## abcde

> اهواز بافاصله ازبقیه اوله بعد بوشهر بندرعباس زاهدان


اهواز اوله درسته. اما فکر میکنم زندگی توی شهرش سخت باشه از نظر آب و هوایی.
طوری که من رنکینگ ها رو دیدم بعدش زاهدانه (!) بعد بوشهر بعد بندرعباس

----------


## Negar_B

> اهواز اوله درسته. اما فکر میکنم زندگی توی شهرش سخت باشه از نظر آب و هوایی.
> طوری که من رنکینگ ها رو دیدم بعدش زاهدانه (!) بعد بوشهر بعد بندرعباس


بله زاهدان دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه اگه هم تواولویتای اخر به خاطر شرایط شهرش وامکاناتشه سطح دانشگاه مهمه بله ولی قبلترش یه سری فاکتورای خیلی مهمتری هست شماقرارنیست ۷سال تودانشگاه زندگی کنید:/

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط abcde


اهواز اوله درسته. اما فکر میکنم زندگی توی شهرش سخت باشه از نظر آب و هوایی.
طوری که من رنکینگ ها رو دیدم بعدش زاهدانه (!) بعد بوشهر بعد بندرعباس


اهواز واسه زندگی عالیه
مخصوصا با اتیش گرفتن هور العظیم دود و بوی خیلی مطبوعی تو‌شهر هست 
تا زمستونم خاك نيست احتمالا از ابان اذر شروع ميشه 
ديگه دماي هوا هم ك نگيم عاليه

ولي اگه قرار ٧ سال جايي بمونيد فكر اهوازو نكنيد ب نظرم اينجور ك داره پيش ميره و شهر داره كم كم خالي ميشه تا ١٠ سال ديگه اهواز مثل عسلويه ميشه
الان ٧٠٠٠ معلم درخواست انتقالي از خوزستان دادن به جز شغل هاي ديگه
واقعا شوخي نيست ٧ سال زندگي*

----------


## Gladiolus

> تجربیات و شنیده هاتون رو از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی (و شهر های) بندر عباس، اهواز، زاهدان، بوشهر با من در اختیار بگذارید.




ببین برادر من اهوازم
هوا تابستون و خرداد و اردیبهشت واقعا گرمه یعنی خیلی ولی اگه عادت کنی اوکیه
یعنی چیز غیر قابل تحملی نیست برا من شاید چون عادت دارم
بعد اهواز خودش شهر شیکیه واقعا مخصاصا محله های خوبش 
اصلا دانشگاشم با بقیه شهرایی که گفتی قابل قیاس نیست
خیلی سطح اساتید بالاس
یعنی اگه تصور غلط بعضی از اهواز نبود مطمعنم قبولیش خیلی سخت تر بود

----------


## abcde

> *
> 
> اهواز واسه زندگی عالیه
> مخصوصا با اتیش گرفتن هور العظیم دود و بوی خیلی مطبوعی تو‌شهر هست 
> تا زمستونم خاك نيست احتمالا از ابان اذر شروع ميشه 
> ديگه دماي هوا هم ك نگيم عاليه
> 
> ولي اگه قرار ٧ سال جايي بمونيد فكر اهوازو نكنيد ب نظرم اينجور ك داره پيش ميره و شهر داره كم كم خالي ميشه تا ١٠ سال ديگه اهواز مثل عسلويه ميشه
> الان ٧٠٠٠ معلم درخواست انتقالي از خوزستان دادن به جز شغل هاي ديگه
> واقعا شوخي نيست ٧ سال زندگي*







> ببین برادر من اهوازم
> هوا تابستون و خرداد و اردیبهشت واقعا گرمه یعنی خیلی ولی اگه عادت کنی اوکیه
> یعنی چیز غیر قابل تحملی نیست برا من شاید چون عادت دارم
> بعد اهواز خودش شهر شیکیه واقعا مخصاصا محله های خوبش 
> اصلا دانشگاشم با بقیه شهرایی که گفتی قابل قیاس نیست
> خیلی سطح اساتید بالاس
> یعنی اگه تصور غلط بعضی از اهواز نبود مطمعنم قبولیش خیلی سخت تر بود



خیلی مردد شدم الان.

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط abcde






خیلی مردد شدم الان.


ببينيد دانشگاهش از اون دو شهري ك گفتيد بهتره قطعا و همينطور خونگرمي و زنده بودن شب هاش 
من راجع به زندگيش گفتم چون بالاخره ٧ سال زندگي داريد اينجا

اب و هواش رو گفتم يعني گرماي بالا ٤٠،٥٠ و خاك و غبار ك زمستونا اوج ميگيره 
واسه گرما دو سال اول ك تابستونا نيستيد و تا خرداد اينجاييد دما ٤٠ اينجوريا نهايت ٥٠ 

و اينم بگم هيچ وقت عادي نميشه مگر عادت كنيد شب ها بريد بيرون و گرماي شب رو تحمل كنيد راحت تره 
چون روزا عموما تو اين هوا كسي بيرون نميره مگررر واجب باشه 
همين ٤ شنبه ادارات دولتي تعطيل كردن واسه بار دهم به خاطر گرما چون برق ها نميكشه و مناطق پر مصرف برق ها قطع ميشه
من خودم اينجام اما انتخابم اينجا نيست 
خلاصه هركي بتونه بره ميره
اما بازم ب نظرم خودتون ي سر بيايد ببينيد از نزديك بعد تصميم بگيريد*

----------


## arshaa

> تجربیات و شنیده هاتون رو از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی (و شهر های) بندر عباس، اهواز، زاهدان، بوشهر با من در اختیار بگذارید.


ببين يه چي بهت ميگم به عنوان ساكن شهرهاي جنوبي من اهل بندرعباسم ولي دوره دبيرستان تهران بودم ولي بازم بزرگ شده بندرعباسم
از لحاظ سطح فرهنگي  و اب و هوا واقعا بندرعباس جاي خوبي نيست اين موضوع اب و هوا رو خيلي جدي بگير
در ضمن دانشگاه علوم پزشكي هرمزگان و بيمارستاناش خيلي بدن مخصوصا بيمارستاناش ا
بندرعباس  روزا دما ٤٠ درجه ست شبا دما ٣٦ با رطوبت ١٠٠ درصد انگار تو سونا زندگي ميكني زمشتون هم دما روزا ٣٠ شبا ٢٥ و لي زاهدان زمستونا سرده تابستونا گرم 
به عنوان يه بچه بندر بهت ميگم پزشكي بندر رو از تو ليست حذف كن برو زاهدان

----------


## Lullaby

*اهواز عشقِ که*

----------


## abcde

> ببين يه چي بهت ميگم به عنوان ساكن شهرهاي جنوبي من اهل بندرعباسم ولي دوره دبيرستان تهران بودم ولي بازم بزرگ شده بندرعباسم
> از لحاظ سطح فرهنگي  و اب و هوا واقعا بندرعباس جاي خوبي نيست اين موضوع اب و هوا رو خيلي جدي بگير
> در ضمن دانشگاه علوم پزشكي هرمزگان و بيمارستاناش خيلي بدن مخصوصا بيمارستاناش ا
> بندرعباس  روزا دما ٤٠ درجه ست شبا دما ٣٦ با رطوبت ١٠٠ درصد انگار تو سونا زندگي ميكني زمشتون هم دما روزا ٣٠ شبا ٢٥ و لي زاهدان زمستونا سرده تابستونا گرم 
> به عنوان يه بچه بندر بهت ميگم پزشكي بندر رو از تو ليست حذف كن برو زاهدان


:‌( 
سطح فرهنگی چرا؟




> *اهواز عشقِ که*




میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## abcde

میشه لطفا توی این ساعتای آخر یکی پزشکی و شهر بندرعباس و بوشهر رو مقایسه کنه؟ خییلی واجبه

----------


## abcde

میشه لطفا توی این ساعتای آخر یکی پزشکی و شهر بندرعباس و بوشهر رو مقایسه کنه؟ خییلی واجبه



 ویرایش پست پاسخ پاسخ با نقل قول

----------

